# Coffee with white brownies tonight



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)




----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Blondies yum

I'm making brownies later with the chocolate I use for hot chocolate will update results later


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would you like to share that recipe? I usually make dark chocolate brownies. I have made them so many hundred of times that I have doctored it to the point where it it is unrecognizable from the starting point, but tastes so much better!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice foam and art there,well beyond my limited coffee and baking skills!


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

DFK, that was a standard internet recipe, I'm afraid. But I would love to know your recipe !


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Standard recipe is this:

Ingredients

Serves: 12

300g soft brown sugar

250g butter

250g chocolate (70 per cent cocoa solids)

3 large eggs plus 1 extra egg yolk

60g flour

60g finest quality cocoa powder

½ tsp baking powder

A 23x23cm, preferably non-stick, or a small roasting tin

I simply add more chocolate. I keep a 125 gm bag of round cake topping pieces back. I increase the standard 250 gm to 400 gm for melting. I use the finest choclate but not more than 80% proof. When you melt the chocolate, it is vital to do it over a saucepan of water using a bowl. The water must not touch the bowl and once the chocolate has melted, then let it cool a fair bit before you combine it with the rest. At the point of combining, I add in the chocolate bits. then, bake it as standard:

Preheat the oven to 180 C / Gas 4.

Break the chocolate into pieces, set 50g of it aside and melt the rest in a bowl suspended over, but not touching, a pan of simmering water. As soon as the chocolate has melted remove it from the heat. Chop the remaining 50g into gravel-sized pieces.

Beat the sugar and butter using electric beaters for several minutes until white and fluffy.

Break the eggs into a small bowl and beat them lightly with a fork. Sift together the flour, cocoa and baking powder and mix in a pinch of salt. With your boyfriend holding the beaters on a low speed, introduce the beaten egg a little at a time, having him speed up in between additions.

Remove the bowl from the mixer to the work surface, then mix in the melted and the chopped chocolate with a large metal spoon.

Lastly, fold in the flour and cocoa, gently and firmly, without knocking any of the air out. Scrape the mixture into the prepared cake tin, smooth the top and bake for 30 minutes. The top will have risen slightly and the cake will appear slightly softer in the middle than around the edges. Pierce the centre of the cake with a fork - it should come out sticky, but not with raw mixture attached to it. If it does, then return the brownie to the oven for three more minutes. It is worth remembering that it will solidify a little on cooling, so if it appears a bit wet, don't worry.

My oven does this best at 170, but thats a personal thing!


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

That is super!!! Thanks so much for sharing. Will give it a go this weekend!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> With your boyfriend holding the beaters on a low speed, introduce the beaten egg a little at a time, having him speed up in between additions.


Mmmm.... I thought I had all the ingredients until I got to this bit


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

As promised coffee and brownie


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Where do you live? I'm inviting myself over as it looks scrummy!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Seriously though thank you for the inspiration. That was so good I haven't baked in a decade. I may do more now.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I made an amazing banana and chocolate loaf last week....ate the whole thing myself in two days. That's the reason I don't bake often.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I made an amazing banana and chocolate loaf last week....ate the whole thing myself in two days. That's the reason I don't bake often.


That's my kind of baking. I always manage to make things my wife doesn't like then have to eat the whole thing myself. Ah well.


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

That looks excellent CoffeeJohnny!! I can't do that latte art! I have to confess that the missus did the brownies but I'm trying DFK41's recipe this weekend!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Neill said:


> That's my kind of baking. I always manage to make things my wife doesn't like then have to eat the whole thing myself. Ah well.


Haha. I live on my own so unless I take it in to work baking a cake is a sort of tacit acceptance the whole thing is getting munched myself.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Daren said:


> Where do you live? I'm inviting myself over as it looks scrummy!


Me? I'm in the coffee desert of south Wales.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

mhofmeyr said:


> That looks excellent CoffeeJohnny!! I can't do that latte art! I have to confess that the missus did the brownies but I'm trying DFK41's recipe this weekend!


Thank you I surprised myself, the latte art is coming on too, I kind of started trying about 2 weeks ago with doing the informal comp on here.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Me? I'm in the coffee desert of south Wales.


I'll be there in 3 hours.... Put the machine on


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Daren said:


> I'll be there in 3 hours.... Put the machine on


How dare you suggest that my machine is off


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks tasty, shame it's 10pm otherwise I'd be making a latte right now because of your pics.


----------

